# ProcessBuilder kann nach Deployment File nicht finden



## aeRoot (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo liebe Java-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem, das mich fast zum Verzweifeln bringt.

Ich versuche innerhalb einer Java-Web-Anwendung (mit Wicket und damit auch Maven) einen Kommandozeilen-VLC-Process (cvlc) starten mit bestimmten Parametern.
Ich habe es nun so versucht
	
	
	
	





```
ProcessBuilder pb = new ProcessBuilder("cvlc v4l:// '--sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,scale=1,fps=30}:standard{access=http,mux=asf,dst="+dest+"}'");
Process p = pb.start();
```

Auch mit einem exec() in der Runtime habe ich es versucht.

Bei einfachem Starten aus Eclipse raus funktioniert das auch wunderbar, aber sobald ich via "Run as"->"Maven package" ein war-file generiere und es in meine Tomcat-Umgebung deploye bekomme ich in eine IOException mit der Meldung "no such file or diretory".

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich es zum Laufen bekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank
aeRoot


----------



## kama (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass Du auf Windows arbeitest...dort musst Du den cmd mit übergeben...
siehe auch hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 10.6 Ausführen externer Programme und Skripte

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## aeRoot (18. Jan 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich arbeite auf Linux (zumindest ist der Server eine Linux-Server: genauer CentOS).

Ich habe es auch versucht mit folgender Zeile:


```
ProcessBuilder pb = new ProcessBuilder("bin/bash", "cvlc", "v4l://", "'--sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,scale=1,fps=30}:standard{access=http,mux=asf,dst="+dest+"}'");
```
aber da gibts auch nur eine IOException mit "No such file or directory".


----------



## kama (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

dann gibt mal bitte den absoluten Pfad von cvlc mit an also /usr/local/bin/cvlc ...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## aeRoot (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich bedanke mich noch einmal für die Hilfe. Den absoluten Pfad hatte ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal in meinen Versuchen, danke trotzdem.

Das Problem war ein ganz anderes als erwartet; ein Rechteproblem. tomcat lief (natürlich nur zum mal eben Testen) als root und vlc hat die sinnige Angewohnheit, die Nutzung unter root zu verbieten.
Zu "wenig" Rechte hatte ich als root nun gar nicht vermutet. Die gesamte User- und Gruppenstruktur wurde jetzt angepasst und sollte soweit laufen.

Viele Grüße
Marco / aeRoot


----------

